# What do you guys think about these Tipping Signs?



## Kon1992 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thoughts?.. Is it too pushy?


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Kinda tacky. 
Just my opinion. 
As a driver, I'm simply resigned to understanding that 90% of my riders don't tip. 
If I was a pax and saw that sign I'd be mildly irritated that the implication was being communicated that a tip is expected.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Like it or not, people are conditioned by Uber to not expect that they need to tip. Any sign is going to be pushy. Lyft's in-app system is a good one, but there really is not anything decent that a driver can do to effectively bring tips in.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> Kinda tacky.
> Just my opinion.
> As a driver, I'm simply resigned to understanding that 90% of my riders don't tip.
> If I was a pax and saw that sign I'd be mildly irritated that the implication was being communicated that a tip is expected.


I agree with Sunny. Or Sonya. Whichever the case may be.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I thought they were tacky at first but, done tastefully and discreetly and not "in-your-face", I thought about it and figured out the sign wouldn't bother me if I saw it in an Uber where I was a passenger. According to some of the people who use them, they notice a considerable increase in tips.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

And if I can be more serious for a moment...

Tips are a sore point with many Uber drivers. But -- even if you got a tip on every ride, what percentage of your income would that be? Pretty small.

I have a nice car, it's spotless, and I give good service. I get paid for that. Probably 20% of my customers tip, and it's nice to get.

The other 80%? I'm happy to have their business and I enjoy their company just as much as those who tip.*

YMMV.

*_(Full disclosure: I don't drive the late-night drunk/puke runs.)_


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

JimKE said:


> And if I can be more serious for a moment...
> 
> Tips are a sore point with many Uber drivers. But -- even if you got a tip on every ride, what percentage of your income would that be? Pretty small.
> 
> ...


Well, to answer your question, if you got even a $1.00 tip on every ride and your take on the average trip was $10.00, that would be a ten percent in crease in pay. If your average take was $5.00 per trip and you got a $1.00 tip on each trip, that would be a twenty percent increase in pay.

So, yeah...I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Found a sweet place to put a small tip sign. It works great during the day but at night people cant see it too well. Been trying to find a way to backlight it but havent found a solution


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Well, to answer your question, if you got even a $1.00 tip on every ride and your take on the average trip was $10.00, that would be a ten percent in crease in pay. If your average take was $5.00 per trip and you got a $1.00 tip on each trip, that would be a twenty percent increase in pay.
> 
> So, yeah...I would take it in a heartbeat.


And if you are driving for $5.00 fares -- the MUCH more important question would be...(wait for it!)...

...

...

...

...why?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

JimKE said:


> And if you are driving for $5.00 fares -- the MUCH more important question would be...(wait for it!)...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I take every fare I get. Some are five. Some are ten. Some are twenty.

Some of the five dollar fares give me five-dollar tips.

No fare is too big or too small as long as it is UberX and not Pool.

Treat your customers right and money isn't a problem.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Tips are a sore point with many Uber drivers. But -- even if you got a tip on every ride, what percentage of your income would that be? Pretty small.


Are you joking?
We are supposed to be getting 15-20% of every fare.

Say we are a part-timer, driving UberX 20 hours a week 50 weeks a year, and we gross $10/hour driving:
$10 * 20 * 50 = $10,000 SALARY
Uber takes 25% Commission from our fares , We get 75%.
To find our Total Fares we have to divide our Gross Earnings by 75%;
$10,000 / 0.75 = $13,333.33 = TOTAL FARES
15%TIP of $13,333.33 = *$2,000*



JimKE said:


> ... what percentage of your income would that be?


20% ! one fifth of our earnings!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Kon1992 said:


> Thoughts?.. Is it too pushy?


Tip signs are great, IF you have the personality for them. I've been in Ubers where they have a tip sign and don't say a word and then it's awkward and pushy. Also, I've been in Ubers where they have a sign on the back seat and shoot the shit with you; making you want to tip.

I have gone both ways as a driver. With a sign I get around 40-60$ more per week in tips. Tips are what keeps drivers in the game (and surges), since Uber's cut makes for a tough night.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Found a sweet place to put a small tip sign. It works great during the day but at night people cant see it too well. Been trying to find a way to backlight it but havent found a solution


Why have you got the front floormats illuminated? Do you need to look at them at night?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Tip signs are great, IF you have the personality for them. I've been in Ubers where they have a tip sign and don't say a word and then it's awkward and pushy. Also, I've been in Ubers where they have a sign on the back seat and shoot the shit with you; making you want to tip.
> 
> I have gone both ways as a driver. With a sign I get around 40-60$ more per week in tips. Tips are what keeps drivers in the game (and surges), since Uber's cut makes for a tough night.


The sign is a great idea and this post is well said.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Kon1992 said:


> Thoughts?.. Is it too pushy?


I think if you don't know how to use the search function to find the other 1000+ threads about tipping signs, you don't deserve a tip. ;-)


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> I think if you don't know how to use the search function to find the other 1000+ threads about tipping signs, you don't deserve a tip. ;-)


Ace has spoken..


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I like it. I use this one.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

It's good.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Found a sweet place to put a small tip sign. It works great during the day but at night people cant see it too well. Been trying to find a way to backlight it but havent found a solution


Wow you even got blue glowing floors and also a tablet that has "Thank You" GTFO you must be the King of all Uber drivers. Pretty sure they are going to give you tons of tips with a car interior like that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Why have you got the front floormats illuminated? Do you need to look at them at night?


Actually, ive noticed a big difference in attitude from my drunk pax with the blue mood lightining. Pyschologists suggest blue is a calming color, and i see the difference since i added the blue light. Plus, its preemtively installed so when i finally get the interior dash cam, itll help illuminate the footage. The back is lit as well.

$20 on ebay and took 10 min to install and i can change colors from my smartphone.



Ozzyoz said:


> Wow you even got blue glowing floors and also a tablet that has "Thank You" GTFO you must be the King of all Uber drivers. Pretty sure they are going to give you tons of tips with a car interior like that.


The tablet in the back is actually free to me and has a data plan. I use it for my 9-5 as im in marketing for tradeshows as a sort of kiosk device. Why let it go to waste in a drawer when not in use? So i use it ubering.

I have seen better tips as well since i installed them but not everyone uses the tablet so thats why i added the printed version.

Im not a prude like some drivers, i actually discovered new artist and new songs so i dont mind letting my passengers play their own music. Once it gets late at night, it also keeps them occupied and leaves me alone. Its like letting the tv babysit your kids... Haha... The tablet babysits my pax.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Actually, ive noticed a big difference in attitude from my drunk pax with the blue mood lightining. Pyschologists suggest blue is a calming color, and i see the difference since i added the blue light. Plus, its preemtively installed so when i finally get the interior dash cam, itll help illuminate the footage. The back is lit as well.
> 
> $20 on ebay and took 10 min to install and i can change colors from my smartphone.
> 
> ...


thought about adding one of my tablets there too. but afraid someone might snatch it up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> thought about adding one of my tablets there too. but afraid someone might snatch it up.


I use industrial strength velro which acts as an alarm. Someone would have to be blatant about atealing it and so far, about 400 rides since i added it, not even one person made any attemot or even an allusion of an attempt to take it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> And if I can be more serious for a moment...
> 
> Tips are a sore point with many Uber drivers. But -- even if you got a tip on every ride, what percentage of your income would that be? Pretty small.
> 
> ...


I drive in port st lucie/ Stuart /west Palm...

I used to think signage was tacked, still kind of do.

I've noticed a substantial increase in tips in Stuart in the past few months. one woman gave me 10 on 6 dollar fare and said she was over tipping because she didn't used to tip at all. She had a driver with a sign, that sign led to a conversation about tipping and uber. She said she never really thought about it from our side and assumed we were well taken care of.. blah blah... anyway she tipped 10 because of someone else's sign. I have to believe that the increase in tips has a lot to do with signage.

I still do not have a sign but on a typical fri/sat night I pull almost as much in tips as I do fares... some night more.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

JimKE said:


> And if I can be more serious for a moment...
> 
> Tips are a sore point with many Uber drivers. But -- even if you got a tip on every ride, what percentage of your income would that be? Pretty small.
> 
> ...


That tip money can fill your gas tank here and there ...if you don't want that tip money I will gladly take it off your hands for you


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Gas and lunch. At 1130 i start driving towards home. If i can make it all the way there without a ping i stay home but the time i get pings thats lunch money


----------



## DaDris09 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thoughts? I put these on my windows


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to put the wording "not required" but i thought to myself "why the hell am i giving them an out?" So i just say tips are appreciated. That implies already that tips arent required because if they were, id say they were.

But when you throw out a negative statment, the pax with think "well since its not required..." But if you keep a positive message that they are appreciated, ive seen more tips that way.

Its psychological. Also when pax ask about uber, i always say something to the effect of "its not bad, rates are really low but the tips make up for it, thankfully Atlantians are generous tippers!"

total bullshit of course but in it does work on some people. No body wants to be "THAT" guy.

Instead of begging for tips or being negative about tips, i try to keep it positive. It definitely works on the wprking professionals. College age pax i dont even bother, i dont think ive ever been tipped by a college student.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Found a sweet place to put a small tip sign. It works great during the day but at night people cant see it too well. Been trying to find a way to backlight it but havent found a solution


What happened to your second tablet


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> What happened to your second tablet


It felt like it was too much to me honest with ya, haha. Plus it would cause conflict, pax on left wants to play his video, pax on right wants to play theirs... one tablet at a time has made more sense.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

joe3471 said:


> lol I use a tip jar on my center consol


That's what I did and it worked well. After the rate cuts I used the tip jar and conversation together to get to the point where most pax tipped.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It felt like it was too much to me honest with ya, haha. Plus it would cause conflict, pax on left wants to play his video, pax on right wants to play theirs... one tablet at a time has made more sense.


Fair enough, I was worried someone took one!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I use industrial strength velro which acts as an alarm. Someone would have to be blatant about atealing it and so far, about 400 rides since i added it, not even one person made any attemot or even an allusion of an attempt to take it.


I'd be more afraid of someone breaking it in a drunken stupor than anything. Never had a pax try to take anything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimKE said:


> And if I can be more serious for a moment...
> 
> Tips are a sore point with many Uber drivers. But -- even if you got a tip on every ride, what percentage of your income would that be? Pretty small.
> 
> ...


My average tip delivering pizza is $4 to $5 most nights. That's including tge 5% who dont tip. I end up with 2-4 deliveries an hour, depending on how busy it is. My tips are far more than my actual paycheck. The customers are also paying $2.50 delivery charge to Dominos. So if tips were customary they would make a huge difference to the bottom line. When people DO tip, many tip quite handsomely. For every $1 tip someone tips $10. Not necessarily on big orders, either.

Of course, Dominos has a sign on their boxes ASKING people to tip: "The delivery charge does not go to the driver. Please reward our drivers for their awesomeness." (sic)


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Well sure... but most delivery drivers in such industries get paid min. wage, and in some states BELOW min. wage. I doubt delivery drivers are making more than rideshare drivers.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I'd be more afraid of someone breaking it in a drunken stupor than anything. Never had a pax try to take anything.


I have a basket of candy, tip jar, and custom tissue box i made. Debated whether to add my B&BW lotion and hand sanny worried someone might steal it. But now that i think about it, i guess they would dumb to steal anything considering their debit/credit cards are attached to the app. Would uber charge them? if they stole from us? Or is that handled by car insurance?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

This is my tipping sign. I have one on the back of each seat and one taped to the my dash for the passenger.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> This is my tipping sign. I have one on the back of each seat and one taped to the my dash for the passenger.


Not sure about the "If you need anything let me know" part of your sign.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Not sure about the "If you need anything let me know" part of your sign.


lol i didn't make the sign. but maybe anything is too broad of a word.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> I have a basket of candy, tip jar, and custom tissue box i made. Debated whether to add my B&BW lotion and hand sanny worried someone might steal it. But now that i think about it, i guess they would dumb to steal anything considering their debit/credit cards are attached to the app. Would uber charge them? if they stole from us? Or is that handled by car insurance?


No, Uber will not reimburse you for stolen lotion. The likelihood of you knowing who did it is slim to none unless you are vigilantly checking it after every single ride.

Sure, Insurance will handle it for a $500 ($1000+ whatever your deductible is) lol.

That's a hell of a lot of ammenities, unless you are killing it on tips I don't get why people give so much. I don't even give that to my Select pax much less to X pax. Consumables? No way. Aux and charging cords, sure, I've got tons of them around the house and it's no problem having them in my car. Basket of Candy? Tissue? All just trash that'll get left behind in your car...


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No, Uber will not reimburse you for stolen lotion. The likelihood of you knowing who did it is slim to none unless you are vigilantly checking it after every single ride.
> 
> Sure, Insurance will handle it for a $500 ($1000+ whatever your deductible is) lol.
> 
> That's a hell of a lot of ammenities, unless you are killing it on tips I don't get why people give so much. I don't even give that to my Select pax much less to X pax. Consumables? No way. Aux and charging cords, sure, I've got tons of them around the house and it's no problem having them in my car. Basket of Candy? Tissue? All just trash that'll get left behind in your car...


asked the question more lets say we got robbed in general by rider. whether its the phone or my wallet stuff like that.
not really ALOT of amenities. Tissues is just smart especially right now in the winter when everyone is sniffling. (cost me nothing extra) since i always keep tissues in my car. Tip jar cost $1,basket also $1, thats about $3 in candy (most is Halloween candy kids got trick or treating) yesterday alone i got $15 in tips in 2 .5 hrs. and made $40 in fares.

Been a driver for about 3 weeks now and not one px has left trash in my car.

you may think it unnecessary. Do you feel that when you drop your car off at the mechanics and they have free coffee, drinks sometimes snacks? same at doctors offices and banks. one of my doctors gives their patient a pink rose after each visit. They dont HAVE to offer those things but some people appreciate them. Those things send out a welcoming message. Px have left me msgs via the app saying thank for the candy, or thanks for the ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> asked the question more lets say we got robbed in general by rider. whether its the phone or my wallet stuff like that.
> not really ALOT of amenities. Tissues is just smart especially right now in the winter when everyone is sniffling. (cost me nothing extra) since i always keep tissues in my car. Tip jar cost $1,basket also $1, thats about $3 in candy (most is Halloween candy kids got trick or treating) yesterday alone i got $15 in tips in 2 .5 hrs. and made $40 in fares.
> 
> Been a driver for about 3 weeks now and not one px has left trash in my car.
> ...


If it's significant and you have proof, they may reimburse and charge the account. I have yet to see any confirmation to that affect here on the forums nor would like to test this first hand. Most pax know they're linked to the ride via credit card. The only ones that would rob you would be bystanders that approach your car from the streets or someone who is using a stolen credit card.

Insurance for sure won't reimburse you, that's not really an insurance liability.

Tip jar I'm 100% on board on, I wouldn't put it in my car as I like to keep a tight and clean look but have no problem with the concept of it. Candy, not a fan of. Any level of consumables is too much especially for X rates.

The mechanic is charging plenty for their services, they make solid margins and most of it will be labor. The Doctor is absolutely making even more than the mechanic! And a Bank? Come on! Those guys can literally *PRINT *money thanks to the Fractional Reserve Banking system... All of those examples are making significantly more than an Uber X driver so a few extra amenities is nothing to their bottom line.

If you believe it benefits you, feel free to continue. I'm not trying to persuade you otherwise...


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> This is my tipping sign. I have one on the back of each seat and one taped to the my dash for the passenger.


Hmmmmmmmmm. Looks like this broke Uber driver is getting the 75% off deal at the nail salon!  I keeeeeeeed! I keed!


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

This is my December tip sign, feel free to steal it!









http://i.imgur.com/qBjR7Dz.jpg


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Found a sweet place to put a small tip sign. It works great during the day but at night people cant see it too well. Been trying to find a way to backlight it but havent found a solution


I like it and the placement. I can't read the smaller print however. Do the streetlights shed any light?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LevittownPa said:


> I like it and the placement. I can't read the smaller print however. Do the streetlights shed any light?


That's the problem. In person it's easier to read for sure, photos doesn't do it justice, but the darkness even with streetlights makes it more difficult.

Small text reads "No Cash? No Problem! Vehicle is Equipped with Card Reader by Square.

I've thought of a way to make the sign light up. I've bought the components online and should be receiving them soon. We'll see if it works as I invisioned it, if it does I'll do a write up in case others want to follow suit.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Cool, thx


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> I have a basket of candy, tip jar, and custom tissue box i made.


You are adorable. Seriously. Keep at it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

If you guys ever have any suggestions on signs you would like to see I'm always open to ideas!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LouisvilleMarketing?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> This is my December tip sign, feel free to steal it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it looks like a more modernized panhandler.I drive a cab I will be too embarrassed to have a sign like that. or even ask a customer for tip...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> To me it looks like a more modernized panhandler.I drive a cab I will be too embarrassed to have a sign like that. or even ask a customer for tip...


And if I drove a cab I'd be embarrassed driving a dirty beater covered in stickers with a big ad on top for a strip club. I guess it's just a matter of perspective.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> And if I drove a cab I'd be embarrassed driving a dirty beater covered in stickers with a big ad on top for a strip club. I guess it's just a matter of perspective.


No man , my cab is clean. we were talking about Tips....


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> No man , my cab is clean. we were talking about Tips....


Actually you were talking about what you'd be embarrassed by. I did the same in response.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> Kinda tacky.
> Just my opinion.
> As a driver, I'm simply resigned to understanding that 90% of my riders don't tip.
> If I was a pax and saw that sign I'd be mildly irritated that the implication was being communicated that a tip is expected.


Ive used a sign for tips from day one and have never had to use my regular earnings to pay for gas. I also make it even more convenient by haveing a square account for the cashless customers. Not only do my tips pay for gas but they have paid for haveing my alternator replacement. Are tips needed to Uber? Hell yes


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

These guys who say don't use a tip sign crack me up. You're using your own vehicle, tires, fuel at 1980 cab rates, grow up.


----------



## Baltogok (Dec 13, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Well sure... but most delivery drivers in such industries get paid min. wage, and in some states BELOW min. wage. I doubt delivery drivers are making more than rideshare drivers.


I know for a fact that pizza delivery drivers typically make more if you are working a decent store. I have managed and owned pizza delivery places and we could run 4-8 deliveries per hour making an $4 avg. tip. The stores would give 0.75c-$1 of the delivery fee to the driver as well as regular minimum wage since they are required to clean and help make food when possible.


----------



## UberJoe427 (Aug 30, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I thought they were tacky at first but, done tastefully and discreetly and not "in-your-face", I thought about it and figured out the sign wouldn't bother me if I saw it in an Uber where I was a passenger. According to some of the people who use them, they notice a considerable increase in tips.


Since i put up signs in backseat my tips have increased more than double.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Actually, ive noticed a big difference in attitude from my drunk pax with the blue mood lightining. Pyschologists suggest blue is a calming color, and i see the difference since i added the blue light. Plus, its preemtively installed so when i finally get the interior dash cam, itll help illuminate the footage. The back is lit as well.
> 
> $20 on ebay and took 10 min to install and i can change colors from my smartphone.


Can I get a link for the lights from eBay?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> Can I get a link for the lights from eBay?


Sorry, it was Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8L2GQE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Gas is cheaper now, I filled up this morning at $1.97/gallon.so if you drive a Ford c max . you ride almost for free...


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Mine has paid off well but some pax get offended and report you , solicitation of money


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> asked the question more lets say we got robbed in general by rider. whether its the phone or my wallet stuff like that.
> not really ALOT of amenities. Tissues is just smart especially right now in the winter when everyone is sniffling. (cost me nothing extra) since i always keep tissues in my car. Tip jar cost $1,basket also $1, thats about $3 in candy (most is Halloween candy kids got trick or treating) yesterday alone i got $15 in tips in 2 .5 hrs. and made $40 in fares.
> 
> Been a driver for about 3 weeks now and not one px has left trash in my car.
> ...


Mechanics and doctors make $$$$ uber drivers make $$ at best and sometimes $ ...so amenities ? Ummm no!!! 3 weeks in ?? you will leaarn


----------



## DCadran (Dec 14, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I take every fare I get. Some are five. Some are ten. Some are twenty.
> 
> Some of the five dollar fares give me five-dollar tips.
> 
> ...


I work in a small college town and on Sundays the kids like to shuttle back and forth between the mall. It's $3.00 a pop but it works out to roughly $15 an hour. Not great but not terrible.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Mechanics and doctors make $$$$ uber drivers make $$ at best and sometimes $ ...so amenities ? Ummm no!!! 3 weeks in ?? you will leaarn


What I dont understand the fact that people still driving with low rates,


----------



## QuietInTheBack (Dec 16, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> This is my tipping sign. I have one on the back of each seat and one taped to the my dash for the passenger.


Where'd you get your tipping sign made?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

QuietInTheBack said:


> Where'd you get your tipping sign made?


screenshot from google images. cropped it some. then printed it out.. took it office max and had it laminated with the thicker laminate. ,my *rules* made myself also had it laminated. then used binder clips to hook them to the seat rest


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> These guys who say don't use a tip sign crack me up. You're using your own vehicle, tires, fuel at 1980 cab rates, grow up.


Yeah and its those people who think haveing a sign is to much like begging. Got news flash for you all its drivers like you that tell the riders it ok not to tip. For me its not ok, its expected and at some point during the ride I try to educate my riders as to why. If you really could care less about tips then why are you driving cause that tells me you all have allot of money anyway. Me Im driving to make a living and everything I make helps even if its only a dollar tip. Get a grip people and start educating your riders because while you may not care about tips the next driver might so plant the seed and sooner or later it will grow.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> These guys who say don't use a tip sign crack me up. You're using your own vehicle, tires, fuel at 1980 cab rates, grow up.


Yeah and even in the 1980's they tipped the drivers, I know because I was one of them.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Flying16150 said:


> Yeah and its those people who think haveing a sign is to much like begging. Got news flash for you all its drivers like you that tell the riders it ok not to tip. For me its not ok, its expected and at some point during the ride I try to educate my riders as to why. If you really could care less about tips then why are you driving cause that tells me you all have allot of money anyway. Me Im driving to make a living and everything I make helps even if its only a dollar tip. Get a grip people and start educating your riders because while you may not care about tips the next driver might so plant the seed and sooner or later it will grow.


Keep losing money then tough guy.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

For the book I decided to approach tipping as an experiment. First I baselined tipping, without any incentives, just a clean car. That worked out to around 20% of customers on both Uber and Lyft. Lyft riders were not any more likely to tip than Uber riders and the tips were smaller when they did. On the rating side, Lyft riders consistently rate me higher than Uber riders. I still have a perfect 5* on Lyft. 

Then I added candy and a customer convenience hangar with tissues, mints, bottled water, rice krispy bars, hand sanitizer, pens and small cans of soda. Every single time that I put that up my tips go down. Every time and on both services. I can't figure that out but I've done it enough times now that the effect is reproducible. More goodies = fewer tips but higher driver ratings. 

Then I got a sign...holy crap does that ever work. A small backseat sign more than doubled my tip rate and the size of the tips BUT my driver rating suffered. During the tip sign time my driver rating dropped from 4.96 to 4.81. Passengers tip more but they seem to resent it at some level. My MBA wife said that was completely logical to her. I think it's the $90,000 a year fake news at play. People think you make $90K a year and are still working them for tips. I didn't track the data separately but my ratings from Pool riders, the bottom feeders of the rideshare industry, dropped the most of all. I've learned to hate Pool and Pool riders. They should go back to the bus where they belong. 

Then I tried the sign plus the goodie bar and again tips went down and my driver ratings went up. The goodie hangar effect trumped the tip sign. 

I've got enough data now that I can actually change the dynamic in the car. I can put the goodie hangar up when I need ratings and the tip sign when I need money. As with any research data, it only applies to my experience in this area. YMMV.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> Keep losing money then tough guy.


Who said anything about losing money. My tips pay for my gas every day, how about you?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Mine has paid off well but some pax get offended and report you , solicitation of money


They can no longer report you for that. If they try, they will receiving a message stating that "As Independent contractors, drivers are allowed to request tips at their discretion"


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> They can no longer report you for that. If they try, they will receiving a message stating that "As Independent contractors, drivers are allowed to request tips at their discretion"


I got two recent reports for it


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> First I baselined tipping, without any incentives, just a clean car. That worked out to around 20% of customers.
> 
> Then I got a sign...holy crap does that ever work.
> 
> I've got enough data now that I can actually change the dynamic in the car. I can put the goodie hangar up when I need ratings and the tip sign when I need money. YMMV.


Read your message with enthusiasm, a well thought out approach and description. Nice work.

I'm amazed you average tips on 20% of rides as your baseline. In my market it's about 2%, and that's for a spacious, clean car, and a driver who knows the area well. What's the % with the tip sign. Does the $ amount average of the tip decrease with a sign, in other words, more frequent but smaller amount? Last, how large is your data set by trip number?

Nice post, please share more info.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Happy to Bluecrab.

This is a resort area so I expected tipping here would have a bit higher baseline average.



Bluecrab said:


> What's the % with the tip sign.


The tip sign average is currently around 33%, roughly one in three. With the caveat that I have not input this morning's numbers. Today it was all commuters on local business and not tourists going places. Commuters seldom tip and it's only a couple bucks when they do. I expect the prime time rides later today to tip at or slightly above the tip sign average. I also had the goodie hangar out today and that tends to lower the tip rate. Don't ask me why, I have no idea but the effect is totally reproducible. If I take the goodie hangar away, tips go up and driver ratings go down. Maybe they think the goodie bar is like an honor bar in hotels and don't tip if they don't use anything? Beats me.


Bluecrab said:


> Does the $ amount average of the tip decrease with a sign, in other words, more frequent but smaller amount?


Both. The tip sign, in the absence of the goodie hangar, results in more frequent tips and higher dollar amounts. The goodie hangar seems to cancel out the sign both for tips and driver ratings. I'll post some pictures of the different setups when I get time.


Bluecrab said:


> Last, how large is your data set by trip number?


Hundreds. I'd have to go in and add them all up. I haven't started sorting the data pile yet and haven't eliminated the outliers. I also have yet to drive in different cities. I want to work Fort Lauderdale and Miami and see if the numbers change.

Edit: I think SteveK2016 got it right with this setup. https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...hese-tipping-signs.120897/reply?quote=1757424


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Happy to Bluecrab.
> 
> This is a resort area so I expected tipping here would have a bit higher baseline average.
> 
> ...


Typing on a phone so brief comments. Thanks for addtl info Dex. With the sign you went from being tipped 1 out of 5 trips to 1 out of 3. That's worth having a tip sign.

You also mention the likelihood of tips from morning commuters is low. this represents an opportunity to play for 5* ratings at certain times and work the tip angle at other times.

I'm part time, have a day job. Was working Uber about 12-14 hours a week, Friday evening and Saturday days, but base fares don't hold value vs all the costs of driving. Now I only drive events, when I know there will be surge. But when I drive, I like to be out for at least a 4 hour shift and event surging doesn't last a continuous 4 hours. I'll use your results to drive surge with no tip sign, then when no surge, put the tip sign up.

Good info, thanks for sharing your results.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Bluecrab said:


> You also mention the likelihood of tips from morning commuters is low. this represents an opportunity to play for 5* ratings at certain times and work the tip angle at other times.


Exactly right. Other drivers here report similar results with the tip sign and driver ratings. Sometimes you play for ratings, sometimes you play for tips.

Just for grins I moved the sign to the back of the driver's seat. My tip results dropped to zero (on a small data set). I'm guessing over time that it would return to the baseline. The sign I use has to be in front of them.

Tips can be the difference between profit and loss. They can at least cover your gas. Uber should do more to encourage tipping. They're trying to get the same service with less money going to drivers.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I added a tip sign and immediately got tips on 50% of my trips. Just a small sign that says tips are appreciated, not required off Amazon. I put it on my center console.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

My 2 latest creations, thoughts?


----------



## ATLbywayofJboro (Nov 22, 2016)

Tips went way up when I put mine up


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ATLbywayofJboro said:


> Tips went way up when I put mine up


From all you offer apparently so did your expenses.


----------



## ATLbywayofJboro (Nov 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> From all you offer apparently so did your expenses.


Lol the day my expenses for amenities outnumber by income and tips they're coming down


----------



## R3NO (Dec 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Found a sweet place to put a small tip sign. It works great during the day but at night people cant see it too well. Been trying to find a way to backlight it but havent found a solution


Gorgeous car man - I have TVS in my headrest also. Doesn't get me tips tho lol - Idc about the tips tho anyway - it's a surprise if I get one rather than an expectation


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

For the night time drivers
https://www.etsy.com/listing/475249528/uber-and-lyft-sign-led?ref=shop_home_active_2
https://www.etsy.com/listing/475249528/uber-and-lyft-sign-led?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I went to Amish land to get a hand woven basket to house some amenities I think my pax loved. The selection included Fiji water, ricola drops, Doritos, pop chips, Red Bull, US Weekly magazine, moist towelettes and condoms (regular, snug fit and Magnum XXL). It was awesome. I got tipped about 10% of the time and the only item I had to replace was the snug fit condoms. I'd post a pic, but someone stole the vessel on NYE and only left the US Weekly, but they drew crude images all over the Kardashians faces.
Shrug.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I was finally able to track this one down on e-bay.

There were a lot of pretty signs that burried the lead, emphasizing 5 star ratings and then asking for the tip in small print. Maybe because those stars help make cool looking designs. 

But what's a 5 star really worth? What would you pay for one? A nickle? A tip will be worth at least 20 times that. 

I liked some of the designs with pop culture references, but I didn't find one that was really funny or clever. Plus they also mentioned 5 stars, or worse, mints and music. 

This one emphasizes what is important and should be spotted by pax in any seat. 

Will post my results.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

K-pax said:


> Well sure... but most delivery drivers in such industries get paid min. wage, and in some states BELOW min. wage. I doubt delivery drivers are making more than rideshare drivers.


I make at least twice as much, and closer to 3x as much delivering pizza than ubering. It's why I rarely uber anymore. That's "make" as in check plus tips. Once you look at net, pizza does even better as the overhead is less. Mileage is less (still deductible). and less risk. Also have work men's comp if I crash, and unemployment insurance if I'm fired for no good reason.


----------

